# 67 gto power steering box problem



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, just fitted a new power steering box 2.5 turns lock to lock , bought from rock auto and pump to my 67 gto, used correct oil, when car is jacked up with wheels of ground and engine turned off the steering wheel turns no problem lock to lock.....when i start engine the steering wheel turns to the right fully but when i turn to the left it is really hard like no power and it takes a fair bit of force to turn the wheel , and wheels are off the ground,
one strange thing when i got out of car there was a lot of oil on top of the gaurd i'm talking on the painted outside gaurd and running down the outside, like it squirted from somewhere, and there was a puddle under the steering box, i cleaned it all up no signs of drips all hoses are tight and all seems ok, not sure where oil came from , am waiting on a friend to look at it for me, any ideas ?


----------



## 67goatman455 (Sep 22, 2007)

sounds like an air bubble? but i have never heard of one doing that.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

my friend checked it out, no leaks, no foam in oil, oil is correct level, all looks good, seems the only answer is the new box is faulty, i'm waiting on rock auto to get back to me on a replacement, i'm in australia and hope they make good on what appears to be a faulty product


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

All the valving is in the box, not your pump, so yes, it sounds to me like you got a bad box. I recommend the 3.5 turn lock to lock box, as the turning radius stays the same as stock (tight). A lot of the super fast ratio boxes cause a loss of turn radius, lessening maneuverability.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> All the valving is in the box, not your pump, so yes, it sounds to me like you got a bad box. I recommend the 3.5 turn lock to lock box, as the turning radius stays the same as stock (tight). A lot of the super fast ratio boxes cause a loss of turn radius, lessening maneuverability.


hello gt, interesting i didnt know that, the box i had in it was 3 and one 3rd turns lock to lock, i guess then thats a 3.5 one as u suggest, but it had a groaning sound on left turns so i bought the new box and its 2.5 turns, though appears its faulty, so i hope that rock auto replaces with a new one and it will be the 2.5 again, unless of course i talk a deal and get a 3.5 one, i will give that some thought, thanks


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

just to let you guys know i emailed rockauto about the box issue they came straight back to me and had no problem in sending a new replacement box, its on the way already, so i can say these guys at rock auto have been really good and there shipping on the first box was really fast...all good !!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I had the original box for my 69 rebuilt/freshened into a fast ratio unit by the guy at powersteeing.com. When I first put it into the car, it was doing that --- only it was hard to the right instead of to the left. I called and talked with him about it. 
Couple things: there's a procedure for bleeding all the air out of the box:
1) engine off, fill it to the correct level
2) start the engine, do NOT turn the wheel!, let the engine run for only a few seconds
3) refill to correct level
4) repeat steps 1-3 until the level doesn't drop when you run the engine
5) start engine, turn the wheel both directions just a tiny bit
6) stop engine, check level, refill as needed
7) repeat sequence 4-6 until you get it where it stays "full" no matter how much you
turn the wheel.

There's a valve inside the box that "senses" when the wheel is being turned and opens to let hydraulic pressure flow to create the power assist. It has a spring on it. Sometimes it can fail to work in one direction or the other, and you get what you got.

In my case, it was worst with a cold engine at idle. I noticed that once I brought the rpm up a little and warmed up the engine, it seemed to get better. I replaced the pump with a new one that put out more pressure (I'm running a hydroboost) and just kept driving the car. The problem has pretty much disappeared now.

I read where you already have a replacement unit on the way, and hopefully that will fix the problem. If for some reason it doesn't, then perhaps the information above will help.

Bear


----------

